# Hideaway Headlight "Experts" step in



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I am converting a non-hideaway car to hideaways, I have the hard to find parts (the buckets, doors, and BUMPER BRACKETS. What I don't know is how they work. I am a pretty handy dood  and I plan on fabricating an electronic alternative to the vacuum fubar that comes stock. 

BUT I have no working knowledge of the actual mechanical function of the hideaways. what does what and what interacts with what to make the doors open and close


----------



## tyscru (Sep 29, 2009)

I converted my hideaway headlights to electric and posted the process previously. The link is "http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/hideaway-headlight-actuators-23911/#post214145". Ames Performance sells most of the parts that you would need to make the conversion. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

tyscru said:


> I converted my hideaway headlights to electric and posted the process previously. The link is "http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/hideaway-headlight-actuators-23911/#post214145". Ames Performance sells most of the parts that you would need to make the conversion. I hope this helps.


Thank you sir, I will check this out.:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/hideaway-headlight-actuators-23911/


----------

